# Any good cues for step out Kyokushin round kick?



## Towel Snapper (Sep 16, 2014)

Ive been told a couple both of cues that are slightly different from one another and produce slightly different results. I want optimal results in my Karate round kick. 

What are the best cues you know of? To maximize the stretch snap and hip rotation? 

Specifically im talking about the very first movement of the kick using the foot to take a step.


----------

